
 Fear is the mind-killer - _pius
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/05/fear-is-mind-killer.html
======
DTrejo
Allusion to Dune :)

    
    
         Fear is the mind-killer

~~~
noonespecial
That's not likely to be a great big secret in these parts. :)

~~~
aston
But for those in the dark: <http://alcoman.railfan.net/fear.html>

------
stcredzero
_Unfortunately, these actions generally work to increase the batch size of our
work_

That is the _key_. When your batch size goes up, your iteration speed
generally goes down. Longer iterations mean you can't keep current with your
users, and their frustration builds up. This can feed back in the form of
second-guessed partly spurious requests, which often result in bugs and/or
weird changes in your models, which results in more "best practices."

------
known
"If my religion is true, it will stand up to all my questioning; there is no
need to fear." -- Unknown

------
CalmQuiet
He sure arrived at a different place than Bob Martin in his "What killed
SmallTalk could kill Ruby" ( video at <http://blip.tv/file/2089545> from
RailsConf09 ). Even though Martin's not billing his subject as _fear_ , don't
his approaches to "professionalism in programming" (esp. Test-Driven
Development) provide an alternate route to fearlessness => reducing the
_causes_ for fear, especially the "morass of bugs" that Artem comments about?

